# Hillary is a new champion!



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Hillary won her final point on Saturday in Napa making her a conformation champion. Yea!

She and Piaget are great buddies, so it was extremely fitting that she reached her championship on Saturday and he reached his on Sunday.

Greg, thank you for this wonderful gal. She's a sweetheart.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Great job Hillary! You've graduated and are ready to date, what a great combo :cheer2:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:clap2:Congrats to you and Hillary!:clap2:


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Kimberly, congratulations!! You must be thrilled! I can't imagine how exciting that must be, and how much work goes into finishing a dog.


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Congratulations!! Kimberly I am so happy for you and to finish both the same weekend. Way to go!!!!!!!


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Great job Kimberly and Hillary and Piaget too!:biggrin1:


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Congratulations Kimberly and Hillary.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

eace: Yippee!! I got to be there and see it too!! She is a real beauty and now has a fitting title! :first:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Kimberly,
What a handler you were this weekend! Wow, two dogs in one weekend!

Amanda


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

*WOW!!!* Hillary is a Champion too! What an exciting weekend for you! CONGRATULATIONS!!!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

How exciting for all of you Kimberly! Congrats to you and Hillary and Piaget! :cheer2:


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Oh yes, I almost forgot, CONGRATULATIONS on Hilary's win. Wow, what a weekend for you Kimberly, you did great and again it is so nice to see you in the ring with your dogs. Not only does Kimberly show like a pro, she grooms and looks like a pro handler too.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Congratulations to Kimberly and Hillary! Wow, two championships in one weekend. I think my heart would stop if that happened to me! (Esp. since my dogs are neutered, ha ha! Just kidding.)

So, does that mean you are taking a break from show ring for now?


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

*My Goodness* *CONGRATULATIONS!!! Champions run in this family!*

*Yeah Hillary! :first::first::first::first::first::first::first::first::first::first:*


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS

Two in one weekend Kimberly wow that is so great.


----------



## Carol (Jun 18, 2007)

Congrats to you all!!!! What a great weekend!


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Big weekend Kimberly!!!!!

Congrats to Hilary the new Champion as well!

Big Hugs,

Kristin and Lito


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Yes, two champions in one weekend is quite a feat that I'll probably never accomplish again. That was a thrill!

Jane, I don't think I'll ever truly take a break from showing. I enjoy it too much. Thankfully, the busy show season is over until March, with a few fun shows thrown in between now and then, so I would have been taking a bit of a break anyway. I may show some dogs for other people for a while though.  I guess that makes me an addict?


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Congrats to Hillary too. Wow, what a weekend you had Kimberly.


----------



## Greg (Oct 25, 2006)

Congrats Kimberly. You've worked hard for this and have made us very proud. Thank you so very much.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Awwww, it was so fun to see her blossom into such a beautiful, mature girl. She has really come into her own the last few months.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Congratulations Hillary and Kimberly!!!!!!! What a great Weekend for Havtahava!!!!!!!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Congrats Hilliary and Kimberly. what no pictures?


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Congratulations to you and both dogs!!


----------



## MagicLady (Feb 19, 2007)

*WTG Hillary!*

Great to hear Hillary finished yesterday!

WTG

Carol & McGee:whoo::whoo:


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Does anybody but me see what's missing in this thread??? Has anyone seen a recent photo of the lovely Miss Hillary? 

Congratulations again Kimberly! 

Susan


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Congratulations on a great accomplishments. Smart judges know great dogs when they see them.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Susan and Missy, my thoughts exactly!! So where are the pictures, Kimberly?? Hmmmmmm?????? They don't have to be the "pro" show pics, but showing us any recent pics of Hillary would make us happy.  

Congratulations on both wins, Kimberly!!! What a feat!


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Hiliary - you go girl !!
Congratulations Kimberly you who made this possible .. This is a hardworking family who really love their dogs and it shows !!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Just have to ask again.........Where's Hillary's pictures?????


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

dboudreau said:


> Just have to ask again.........Where's Hillary's pictures?????


:boink: Yes Kimberly, we want to see Hillary :boink:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

What kind of pictures do you want? Show pictures I may be able to find a few, but you saw how bad the pictures were of Piaget in the dark buildings. A black dog is nearly impossible to catch via photo inside. I'll come back and post some of the ones I do have of her. Her winning photos won't be here for a couple of weeks.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Here is one of my favorite close-up photos of her. She has such a beautiful face and a really nice head.










That's the same photo I have up on her show brag page with Infodog.


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

congrad on the champ Hillary wow how exciting


----------



## Gableshavs (Jun 19, 2007)

She has lovely eyes, I like her ear set. Some breeders have told me to stay away from Black dogs because you can't see their expression, but yours is totally awesome. My friend Mary won breed this weekend back to back in Brooksville with her black corded Havanese, Dickens. It was a big group 28 on Sat and 27 on Sunday, not bad for a weekend's points.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Kimberly I was just looking at this picture this morning on infodog lol.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh funny, Leeann!

Gables, yes, she does have beautiful eyes and a nice ear set. She was a little awkward as a pup, but she totally blossomed into a beautiful bitch. She stands so regal and elegant with a bit of aloof confidence. Her coat is amazingly gorgeous too. Congratulations to your friend Mary! I don't know how it is where you are, but it is pretty difficult to show the black dogs over here because we are almost always in the dark fairground buildings on dark grey mats. The black dogs end up looking like shadows most of the time.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

You go girl! 

Congratulations!:cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

wow 
Both my dogs are black and they have a lot of expression .. Asta was also a cutie .. I must get busy with the camera..


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

*Congratulations Kimberly and Hillary. That last point can be the hardest, I'm so glad you got it and both finished the same weekend*


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Cosmosmom said:


> wow
> Both my dogs are black and they have a lot of expression .. Asta was also a cutie .. *I must get busy with the camera*..


Yes, you must... :boink: :biggrin1:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Thanks gals!

Yes, Cosmosmom, I'm eager to see some pictures of all of them - Asta, Cosmo and Ahnold too.

I just dug up some photos from our trip to New Mexico. I had my camera out quite a bit, but not while I was in the ring. Here are some random candid shots.

This first one is on the trip there. I couldn't see what the dogs were doing in the secured area in the back seat so I held up the camera and took a couple of shots. I liked this one because Hillary is smiling.

















Hill & Piaget wondering why they have to wait in prison before on of our New Mexico shows.









On a hot day after we were done showing, Hillary was resting in her crate in the shade and I opened the door to get a close-up photo of her face. I was playing with the camera settings and liked this one, even though it distorted her proportions a little.









This was in the car on the way home from New Mexico, and was taken in the same manner as the first photo of this set. Hillary was loving her new satin bed that we picked up at one of the shows. This is Hillary's usual sleeping position - not so ladylike. Belly up in the air, legs spread wide open, hair tossed all over and ear flopped backwards. Sorry it is blurry. It is the only one that came out at all.









One last candid of Hillary, laying on her satin bed, caught doing a nose lick.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Kimberly, she's a beautiful girl! Thanks for sharing the candid photos. I like those better than the show photos. 

Susan


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Thank you Susan!
I love the newer photos of McKenna and Sedona. They are getting around to looking rather glamorous!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

> They are getting around to looking rather glamorous!


Thanks

They are begining to look glamorous, if I say so myself.... My beautiful babies. Now if only the hair above their eyes grows out quickly I'll have have them looking like Havanese. See why I need a chocolate Hav in there with my cream white and cream tan?

Susan


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh yes, I definitely see why you need a chocolate Hav - for pictures!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Hillary is really beautiful. She is the perfect example of the standard when they describe Havs as being small but sturdy. She looks like a sturdy, little dog, and beautiful.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Congrats Kimberly and Hillary! Those photos are darling. She is stunning.

Wanda


----------



## Gableshavs (Jun 19, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> I don't know how it is where you are, but it is pretty difficult to show the black dogs over here because we are almost always in the dark fairground buildings on dark grey mats. The black dogs end up looking like shadows most of the time.


Two of the top dogs in the country are black. They are owner handled by the Fuzzy Farm people who show them corded (Fuzzy farm Sweepea and Monica). My friend Mary learned to cord from these people. Their dogs are VERY nice as is Mary's Dickens. These dogs do consistently well on this side of the country. I bet Steve would recommend you cord your black dog. Mary says its amazingly easy now to get Dickens ready to show, just wash and blow dry, no combing required. Also, when I pet Dickens he was amazingly soft. The cording was labor intensive in the beginning and now she swears by it.
Paula


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Kimberly~ I'm jealous that even your quick shots in the backseat turn out so well. Hillary is a pretty girl. Congratulations on her championship!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Michele, that is really nice! I bet Greg would be proud to read your words. 

Wanda, thank you!

Paula, I've talked to Alice many times about cording, but I wouldn't do that to Hillary. Her coat is one of most beautiful assets and you wouldn't get to see the silken shine with the cords. I've considered doing it a few times and may in the future, but not with her.

Leslie, those are the only few that were even reasonable shots of the back seat. I had many, many that were so blurry or were just pictures of the crate, or the blanket or the barrier. ha ha! I had one slow spot in New Mexico where we had to sit and wait for construction and I laughed at some of the weird shots I had taken.


----------



## Hannah (Nov 19, 2006)

Congratsulations!Did anyone videotape it, I'd love to see some shows before I go Saturday. Westminster is the only one I can find on the internet.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Hannah, I am attempting to upload a clip of Piaget, but I don't have anything of Hillary. 

Have you gone over to YouTube.com and typed in "dog show" (no quotes)? I see quite a few clips over there. The only one I've viewed so far is the "dog show poodle video" and I'd say that you probably won't run with your boy, and you'll want to keep HIM on the mats even if you need to step off. The mats help the dogs not slide around on a slippery floor surface.

That Papillon dog show video is not an AKC show.
The Junior Showmanship dog show is an AKC example, but you won't have to work as hard as they do. In JS, the handler is judged, not the dog.

I'll see if I can find some others for you.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

OK, found one for you, Hannah. This is 



. I don't know what your handler has taught you, but all of them are down on their knees handstacking the dogs. I prefer to stand and let the dog freestack. Also, that black and white dog was hopping around the ring for quite a ways. I would have stopped to correct that behavior so the judge could see the movement.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

LOVE the pics of Hillary!! I love her face because it looks a lot like Ricky's. So I'm biased, what can I say?! lol  Hillary isn't quite as stocky as Ricky of course, but that face. I think especially in two of the pics, in the xpen and while she's looking up at you and smiling. Beautiful girl, Kimberly!

Do you do anything specific to avoid the rusty staining around the nose and mouth? I actually like the different color, but I do realize it's a 'stain' and sometimes wonder if I should be cleaning that area more often or what... 

I agree that black dogs are a bit of a challenge to photograph indoors, but I'll often resort to playing around with the picture so we can see Ricky's features better. I'll use the contrast and lighten things up a bit and then, poof!, you can see his eyes and expression! It works wonders.  I would still get another dog with a black face because I'd hate to have to deal with staining on a light dog, but if I could have a Hav with black around the eyes and muzzle, but white, tan or brindle everywhere else, I'd be thrilled! lol

Thanks for the pics, Kimberly! Those are exactly the kind of pics I was hoping to see. You can really see Hillary well and tell she's such a happy girl.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

marjrc said:


> Do you do anything specific to avoid the rusty staining around the nose and mouth? I actually like the different color, but I do realize it's a 'stain' and sometimes wonder if I should be cleaning that area more often or what...


Nope. She has more brown around her muzzle at some points of the year than others and I don't bother doing anything to it beyond combing the hair. It is what it is and that's that. LOL

I've played around with a few weird photos we have, but they usually turn out too grainy by the time I can see her eyes or get some expression out of her face, so I don't post those often. I have one that I like, but my husband and daughter both think she looks freaky so I try not to use it. It is from when she was a puppy.

Speaking of photos, we need to see more of Ricky!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Kimberly- I was just trying out the youtube "Havanese dog show" search, and found this video taken by someone showing their dog. Its really short, but it looks like you (in the pink skirt) are in the ring showing Maddie! Is this you and Maddie? What a hoot that I should happen on this one!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh funny! I had to watch it twice to see if I could figure out where that was, but it had to be in Santa Clara. Yes, that is Maddie and me, and I'm pretty sure that is Heather to my left with Oskarka. Gene Wood is to my right. I have no idea who Roxie is (the Hav ringside that is named in the video), but I just found some of her other videos. Fun!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Gableshavs said:


> Two of the top dogs in the country are black. They are owner handled by the Fuzzy Farm people who show them corded (Fuzzy farm Sweepea and Monica). My friend Mary learned to cord from these people. Their dogs are VERY nice as is Mary's Dickens. These dogs do consistently well on this side of the country. I bet Steve would recommend you cord your black dog. Mary says its amazingly easy now to get Dickens ready to show, just wash and blow dry, no combing required. Also, when I pet Dickens he was amazingly soft. The cording was labor intensive in the beginning and now she swears by it.
> Paula


Paula we get to see Fuzzy Farm corded Havs all the time at shows near me, they are very nice looking.

Kimberly I love Hillary's coat, I may try and steal her if you ever try to coard her.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Well, Hillary is safe then, Leeann! LOL! She's my only dog that I know I'd never cord.

Jeanne, I figured out why that video was taken. Roxie (the dog in the foreground on the videographer's lap) is sister to the dog in front of Maddie. Her name is Carmel and was bred & shown by Gene Wood. Now it all makes sense, but that was funny. Maddie's short-lived show career lives on YouTube. She looks pretty good there!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

She does look good!

**Is it just a little creepy finding a video of you on You Tube that you never knew existed? It sorta make you aware that you can be photographed anytime-anywhere and have no idea who has those pics or who they're shoing them too! :jaw:

Thank goodness you are lookin' good! :brushteeth:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Ha ha ha! It's a little strange, yes.

Thankfully for that guy showing in the ring next to us on Saturday, I don't think anyone caught him on video bending down and ripping his pants wide open. If they did, that one would probably end up on America's Funniest anyway.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> Maddie's short-lived show career lives on YouTube. She looks pretty good there!


Yes, but I notice that she *has* to turn around to see what the other dogs are doing. She's always looking for a "play" session. Typical Maddie!:becky:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Yes, so true! Notice that I'm down on my knees with her. I only do that when I have to. ha ha!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> Ha ha ha! It's a little strange, yes.
> 
> Thankfully for that guy showing in the ring next to us on Saturday, I don't think anyone caught him on video bending down and ripping his pants wide open. If they did, that one would probably end up on America's Funniest anyway.


Awww, I had to giggle, but that is so sad for him! No one needs that to happen when they are trying to put the focus on their dog!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Kimberly,
She is very pretty! You have to take pictures of her with light pink- I think it was Karen's black beauty with the pink purse and bow that made me go OMG I want a black one! They are so gorgeous, but hard to take photos of!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

No kidding, Christy! I was so involved with my own situation that I only saw it, thought about how awful it was for him and looked away and forgot until I posted it. I didn't even pay attention to see if he left the ring immediately after.

Light pink, huh? Her favorite bed is white and light pink. I've thought of getting her picture taken while she was on that, because she catches my eye every time. Now I'll have to consider some other options too.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Kimberly,
Next time I get my hands on little Tori, I will bring something pink and show you what I mean 

Amanda


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

OK, sounds good. Just make sure it is a legitimate means of getting your hands on her.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Hmmmm I don't know if I could outrun Leslie but she is worth the effort!

Amanda


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Ha ha! Someone _must_ videotape it if you ever attempt it.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Hillary is such a beautiful girl! I love her eyes.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Carolina, you just gave me a crazy idea... not sure if it will work, but I'm going to give it a shot.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

YAY! Great avatar Kimberly!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

LOL! I should probably look for a better eye shot, but that's what I did for the moment.

It was also inspired by Amanda's suggestion of light pink.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

And I always thought the black havanese didn't have eyes!

Very nice Kimberly!
Amanda


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

They don't, Amanda. They are all blind. I just photoshopped that one in for you guys.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> Kimberly,
> Next time I get my hands on little Tori, I will bring something pink and show you what I mean
> 
> Amanda


I'm all for whatever it takes to get a good pic of her. Even if I do have to chase Amanda afterward to get Tori back! ound:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> They don't, Amanda. They are all blind. I just photoshopped that one in for you guys.


ound: ound: ound:

Looking at Kubrick right now I would not doubt that's true.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Kimberly....A high five to you and Hillary on the incredible win! She has always been a fav of mine!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I love the new avatar Kimberly! What a glamour girl she is!


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Kimberly,

I love your new avatar of Hillary!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Vicki, I didn't know that - cool!

Leslie, I think you have your hands full with a new puppy and Amanda living so close now! Ha ha!

Carolina, I can only imagine, but I'm guessing that he looks like the mophead that two of my girls resemble when I don't put their hair up in a ponytail. 

Christy & Libby, thank you! A glamour girl, huh? I should probably refrain from using that nickname of "Hillbilly" anymore. It doesn't seem to fit her image. :laugh:


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Kimberly,

Amanda is right and you silly ~ look at your new avatar you put pink writing right next to Hillary's beautiful black coat ~ pink does look super nice!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I did that pink text based solely on Amanda's comment! 
It makes it nice and soft and sweet.


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

You guys are too quick for me ~ by the time I finish reading a whole thread the joke ends up on me! Here I thought Kimberly had used pink to spell out Hillary's name and she had changed it after Amanda suggested pink. What color did you use in the beginning Kimberly?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh no, Libby - no joke on you! You caught on to more than you even realized.

I didn't even make the new picture until Carolina (Lina) had said she liked Hillary's eyes, and I chose pink text because of Amanda's comment. That image is the only version that was made. It's hard to tell when the change happened on this board because it changes on all of the old posts too.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Kimberly, he is definitely a mop head. I try to pull his hair back and hold it, but the minute I let go, it starts this slow little sad fall back over his eyes. It makes us crack up but Kubrick just tilts his head like "What's so funny?" ound:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Kimberly, LOVE the new avatar of Hillary!!! 

I should get more pics up at the gallery, but I seem to have no time these days! 

Lina, I also love Kubrick in your avatar. He looks so goofy and squishable!!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Thank you Marj.

I love seeing Kubrick in Carolina's avatar too. It always makes me smile. It is an excellent portrayal of the personality of a Havanese!


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

:drum::first::clap2::cheer2:


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

eace:arty: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2::cheer2: :first: Congratulations!! Whoohooo


----------



## Greg (Oct 25, 2006)

There's my baby! She's so beautiful Kimberly. Thank you for being such a wonderful owner and friend. Congrats again.



Havtahava said:


> Thanks gals!
> 
> Yes, Cosmosmom, I'm eager to see some pictures of all of them - Asta, Cosmo and Ahnold too.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hannah (Nov 19, 2006)

Good Morning, at least it is here in New York, I have just one more show question, I think, until I think of another one::biggrin1: Do the judges prefer the hair combed down straight over the eyes or combed on either side?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Thank you Piage & Helen.

Greg, I think she's beautiful too!

Hannah, both ways - the hair falling forward or combed to the sides is allowed in the standard. A lot of judges prefer to be able to see expression in the dogs, and many will try to make eye contact or get the dog to look at them, so it is good if you can get the eyes to show, but it isn't always possible. I prefer to comb the hair back as I blow dry and then keep it up prior to showing (to prevent a wet nose or licking from getting it wet). I comb it back before we enter the ring and take a comb with me, but it isn't top priority to keep the hair away from the eyes.

I would not comb the hair down over the eyes. If it falls naturally, it falls and that is OK, but don't intentionally comb it down towards the nose.

This is his first weekend showing, right? Good luck!


----------



## Hannah (Nov 19, 2006)

Yes, this is his first show on Saturday. I'm going to try the VO5 treatment today, that way I''l have plenty of time to shampoo a couple of times if it needs it.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Hannah, good luck!! Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Awesome photos, Kimberly! Hillary is a great model! Thanks for sharing them!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Hannah, I hope it all goes smoothly and that you have a good outcome. At worst, I hope you have fun showing him.

Thank you Jane!


----------



## Hannah (Nov 19, 2006)

I thought of another question:biggrin1: Does a handler always have a pocket for brush or comb or do you put it under your other arm? I was told by my handler teacher to put the treat in my armband. Is that what most of you do?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

A pocket is easiest by far! However, if I really feel like I need a brush (or comb) and don't have a pocket, I will tuck a comb into the rubberbands on my arm band (can be seen in this photo). A brush can be tucked into the waistband of my skirt. The middle of my back is easiest, but on the right side works too (away from the judge). If I am the only handler in the class, I will often go without any grooming tools at all because you don't really have time to use them efficiently and it can get awkward putting the dog on the table and dropping the brush or comb. I just smooth the hair on the body or swipe the hair on the head back with my hand.

What kind of treat will you be using? Don't use boiled chicken breast in your armband unless you want shreds of chicken breast all over the side of your own! I made that mistake once and it gets messy fast.

I find it much easier to keep treats in my pocket also. Most jackets have two pockets, so you can use one for a brush and one for treats.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Not to hijack the thread, but thanks Kimberly and Marj on your compliments of my avatar! I love that picture of Kubrick as well... it really is what he is like every day! A silly and happy boy!


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Kimberly,
That's such great news! Congratulations! I can only hope to do as well.
Way to go!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Thank you, Cindy! I hope the same for you as well. 

Carolina, who can help but smile when they see Kubrick? He's so adorable.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> Carolina, who can help but smile when they see Kubrick? He's so adorable.


I guess I can help it only when he's bwoofing up and down the apartment, at all other times, though, it's really very hard. LOL.


----------



## clubbabalu (Oct 26, 2006)

*Congrats Hillary and Piaget*

I'm rarely here, but I'm glad I'm glad I did and just now and noticed this messaged!

CONGRATULATIONS Kimberly! A HUGE CONGRATULATIONS TO Hillary and I can't believe that Piaget is already big/old enough to have achieved his championship! Wow!

Patti, mom to Baba and Desi

What, take a pic of your pooches every day for a year? Check out my Project365Pooch on Flickr for more pics of Baba and Desi cuteness than you can handle:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/mybluemuse/sets/72157594530795158/


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh, thank you Patti!

I love that picture of your boys and I hear the accent in my head when I see it! Ha ha! Please give them some extra lovies from me.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Patti, what gorgeous pictures you have of your Havs! I had such a great time watching the slide show on your site! They are beautiful shots.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Patti- I'm glad to see you posting again! Your boys are adorable! I hope we can have a group playdate again soon. Maddie misses her Desi!:becky:


----------



## clubbabalu (Oct 26, 2006)

Hi Marj,

Why thank you, marj! I started out my Project Pooch last Feb. a complete novice. But after shooting pics of my boys everyday for nearly a year, I'm getting a bit better--tho' some days I'm in too much of a hurry and take more than a quick snap. I may even continue for another year, much to Baba and Desi's chagrin. But it's a HUGE commitment and my boys are NOT always so cooperative and actually turn their backs on me some days and we can get in a bit of a tussle regardless the promise of treats, and I wind up feeling a bit like a "stage mom" sigh. But the pics are worth it, no? And I always give them "loving" afterwards.

Gee, this sounds a bit like a confessional. Waah! Just know a "photo session" takes no more than 10-15 minutes per day and it's while they're playing outside already. I just get down on all fours with them and start snapping. Lately though, I'm starting to get more creative, especially during the holidays.

And I've decided to a calendar of the "best of...shots" from the past year, print on demand of course, so I'll only print how many I need. Fun idea, huh?

Thanks for listening. I feel much better.

Woof,

Patti

P.S. Baba Playing Doggle, Um, I Mean Boggle Over Thanksgiving


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I hope you continue your Pooch 365, Patti. I've really enjoyed logging on to Flickr and seeing your new photos. (By the way, Melissa is a brand new Flickr addict..., er, convert, too.)


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Patti, you have great pics of your dogs! I love that pic of Baba playing "Doggle!" LOL.


----------



## brandy (Jun 12, 2007)

Hey Kimberly! That's great!!!I havnt been on the forum for a while and was wondering how you and Piaget were doing... WOW! Your hard work and his great looks really paid off fast. What a celebrated weekend you had with the two Champ's! Great job!
~Brandy


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

That pic is too cute, Patti! There is a problem, however. I see 'dog' and I see 'cheery', but no 'Havanese' anywhere??? What's that about?! :biggrin1:

I have to LOL at picturing your guys thinking 'aw, mom! not again??!' Cute!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

We just received Hillary's championship photo. Unfortunately, I don't think the photographer did such a great job on getting Hillary to look good. Darn!


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Kimberly,

I think you both look great. Again congrats!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Very nice! I didn't realize Hillary had any white on her until this photo- not sure if I am blind or this pic just show it more?

Amanda


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Heather is right. You both do look great! Hillary is a beauty!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I think the both of you look really good!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Kimberly,

It's hard to get a really good pictures of a black dog, but you look great!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh, thank you guys! I had to lighten the photo a bit because she was sooooo dark in the original!

Amanda, she has white on her chest and a little bit of white on the bottom of every foot. Her black hair usually hides most of it. For this particular photo, the hair on her chest must have parted more than usual.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

That's a great picture Kimberly!Though,I must say,I think you look better in the red I saw...it really pops on you.This is gray right?Beautiful suit,but I think you look prettier in a different color.I don't know how dog shows work-----so what do I know?Maybe you don't want to stand out?Anyway,it still is a great picture.Congrats on your wins!:clap2:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Nice picture of Hillary's win. You can just make out the white on her paws.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Yea Hillary's picture as well. I see the white on the paws, how cute is that.

Kimberly, I do have to agree with Julie Red is a great color for you.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Kimberly, it's not you, or the suit. It's the curtain behind you. You sort of blend.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

You both look lovely, even though the photographer hasn't caught Hillary at her very best. It has to be difficult spending money on new suits with the whole idea being to downplay your great looks and showcase the dog! You could wear a potato sack and look hot! :biggrin1:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh gosh Kimberly, I hope you dont take my comment wrong, you do look great in both pictures. Red is just a great color for your skin tone and I really liked that color on you.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh you guys, comment all you want because I don't care how I look. I definitely won't take offense to any of you. However, Christy, I might just hug you for the potato sack comment. Ha ha! I just want the dog to look good in the show photos. That's the whole point of photo documentation. 

OK, I take that back, I have one show photo with Martha where I purposely cropped myself out of the picture.  I don't know why the photographer even thought that one was acceptable to send - and then bill me for it!!! LOL

Oh, and my suit is lavendar in that picture, but I really lightened up the whole thing so that you could see a little bit more of Hillary. When my suit was purple and the curtain was grey, Hillary was just a black outline. I'd rather have her show a little and have me washed out.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> When my suit was purple and the curtain was grey, Hillary was just a black outline. I'd rather have her show a little and have me washed out.


You must've really lightened it then. There's just no end to what a good mama will do to show off their precious Hav!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I think you always look pretty Kimberly.I hope I didn't come off wrong by my comments.I thought the suit was gray and I just thought you looked prettier in red.I see now though,that in Piaget's picture you look smashing...so it must be the photographer,or lighting or something else.....but both are very nice.Hope I didn't hurt your feelings.I didn't mean it that way at all.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I think Lina picked a way better outfit than a potato sack!!!

What generally looks best with a black dog, light colors I would imagine.

Amanda


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> I think Lina picked a way better outfit than a potato sack!!!


Amanda, I think you mean Kimberly? Though I would hope that I would pick a better outfit than a potato sack myself!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Lina,
I can't find the post but didn't you pick out the fun pink outfit for Kimberly? Can't remember who had such great taste!

Amanda


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

OH Amanda, now I get it! :doh:

Yes, it was Marj that posted it and we both decided that Kimberly should wear it at the next dog show... LOL, I guess it would have looked better than a potato sack... maybe.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

OH!! that crazy outfit?! I don't remember who picked it, but if you do a search for the word "boots", you'll find it. I posted some pink cowboy boots to go with it. 

Oh Julie, not at all. You didn't bother me a bit. Now, that blotchy spot on my chest below my neck bothers me... LOL! My daughter looked at all three and wondered why I look sunburned. Strange! 

Christy, here is the original and the lightened version. I think the comparison should show through on the monitors. It made a huge difference on mine.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

OK, nevermind. It was my imagination. The lightened version doesn't make her look all that much better, and I really see the greyness in the suit now. Granted, the original had way too much blue (purple) in the background. They both look "off" now that I have them posted together!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I think if I was buying the photo I would pick No. 2

But then again if I was good with photo shop, I would add the sexier outfit 



marjrc said:


> *Oh my! I'm out of breath trying to keep up with you YAKKERS!! Kimberly, you definitely rule as* QUEEN YAKKER OF ALL TIMES !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Wasn't the deal that I was supposed to wear it to Eukanuba? Since I'm not going, it would be a shame for it to go to waste. Maybe you can wear it, Amanda. Then the Hav Forum folks would find you!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I wore pink dress shoes with a rhinestone flower (they weren't heels!) to my first obedience trial and I didn't hear the end of it! I was harassed by every dog person I knew! And ofcourse when we took second place, everyone said we would have taken first if I wore tennis shoes! So I think I learned my lesson 

Amanda


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Kimberly, please don't hate me for posting this, but when I saw that blotchy area below your neck, I thought it was chest hair! ound: :laugh: ound:

Really, no offense, but it did catch me off guard for a second. And now I can't stop laughing about it... and I swear I'm not laughing at you... I'm laughing at the photographer that obviously can't take good pictures.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

No Lina, I shaved off all my chest hair that morning. LOL!
I did get a lot of sunburns in New Mexico (high altitude and a lot of sun), and I wear sunscreen from my face down to my neck. Maybe I should see if I really do have that much color below my neck. Hmmm!

Amanda, that's hilarious! I can see why they gave you grief!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

LOL, Kimberly! I guess you need to do a better job at shaving then! 

I do think it's a tan... it would make more sense than you STILL being sunburned!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

LMAO about the chest hair!!!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Kimberly,

I'm wondering if that is just a shadow from your chin making that spot look dark. In that photo, Hillary really reminds me of Scout. I also didn't realize how much white she has on her. OK, now I'm gonna search on "boots"....


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

LOL on the chest hair remark!! 

I DO see a bit of a difference in the second picture of Hillary. She has just a little more light giving her some dimension instead of the "black blob" syndrome.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

OK, good. Then it wasn't all for naught.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

*Kimberly's Show Wardrobe*

This is a very late post, but you all should know that when Kimberly shows up, I can always tell the elegant lady has arrived at the Havanese show ring. On this particular day, she had her hair in a beautiful French braid and the suit coloring was perfect to show off Hillary. Kimberly - you always look stunning.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Lisa, that's really nice.

_(I'll give you that $20 tomorrow. )_


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Kimberly, you see, that is exactly why you need to wear that green and pink dress! People already think you're a fashion icon in the ring so this will set a new trend!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I think she needs a bow to match it as well  Maybe next year when she takes Piaget to Euk! Special outfit for a special show!
http://flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2079137565/


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Amanda, definitely! A bow like that would just make the outfit!


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Kimberly,

You and Hillary are gorgeous!!! Again Congratulations! I love your picture and hope you have framed it and hung it up in your home.


----------

